# Retail pen kit quality



## putnamm (Jan 31, 2016)

What is the conventional wisdom regarding the quality of retail pen kits? Is there a certain retailer or manufacturer whose hardware is better than another? Are certain mechanisms more reliable than others? I'm beginning to get requests for my pens from friends, family and coworkers. I want to ensure that I'm giving people the best possible quality. I can pick my own wood and am perfectly fine being responsible for how that comes out. But I'd like to know more about where these pen kits come from and the relative quality from brand to brand.

Thanks for your help.

-Mark


----------



## KenV (Jan 31, 2016)

Mark  

The "best" kits are in the $80-$150 price.  Best is often not practicable, so I like durable plantings, tight fitting pieces, and smooth operations.   There are bunch of "less than the best" but good sets of components that make fine pens.   

Expect to pay more for better refills and more attractive and durable finishes/plantings.

Chrome is a durable plating that hold up well and I use a lot of it.  Rhodium is also a very durable finish and costs more.  I use rhodium less, but for more fancy outcomes.

Of course, I do not drive a Mercedes either.


----------



## putnamm (Jan 31, 2016)

KenV said:


> Mark
> 
> The "best" kits are in the $80-$150 price.  Best is often not practicable, so I like durable plantings, tight fitting pieces, and smooth operations.   There are bunch of "less than the best" but good sets of components that make fine pens.
> 
> ...



Where do you get the nicer kits? Are they sold by the same retailers as the more standard kits?


----------



## TonyL (Jan 31, 2016)

Agree with Ken. I have "made", used, and gifted, many kits in the $14 to $25 range (I am not comparing them to the kits that Ken is referring to.)

However, in general, and at the most basic level, my failure rate is highest amount the low-end Chinese kits even when compared to a Taiwanese kit for the same, or the near the same price point (under $10). Rather than blame the kits, I will blame my inability to "make" them (the Chinese low-priced kits) and make lack of patience to and desire to learn how. 

Many of our suppliers carry those higher-end kits - just sort by price. We also have a supplier(s) that sells stainless kits, and sterling silver kits and parts. Most, if not all is right here .

FWIW.


----------



## KenV (Jan 31, 2016)

putnamm said:


> KenV said:
> 
> 
> > Mark
> ...




Most vendors offer a range of components.  As you get over $30 and especially over $50 you are getting the better and fancier parts and pieces.   

When you mess up a very fancy blank on a high priced set of components it just hurts a little more.   When you nail the outcome sought, it is magic.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 31, 2016)

Mark

That is one of those questions where each shoe does not fit every foot. You need to do yourself a favor and read some past threads on this subject. Do a search of the forums and you may have to draw your own conclusions. Every vendor here sells quality kits or else they would not be selling for long. I suggest you look at the  price of the kits to tell you which ones are better in that regards. All vendors prices are around the same. They all buy from the same companies. Look at the type of kit it is. Fountain, rollerball ball point, capped or one piece all reflect in price. Does not make one better than the other. Next look at the platings. Here is a link that is found on CSUSA site that gives a very good explanation of platings  
blog.woodturnerscatalog.com/2012/09/pens-and-platings/?ilsource=penmaking&iltype=promobanner

Some mention stainless steel kits. To me there is none that I prefer because the designs are nonappealing to me. But again they can be good quality because the plating will last a life time. 

I highly suggest you find some kits that you think you would like to make and try to sell and start from there. Not everyone sells the same thing or makes the same things because they do it for different reasons. Thus the shoe not fitting the foot. 

Good luck 


I can not get the link to work but go to Craft Supply USA and click on pens and find the article on platings


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Feb 9, 2016)

There is no easy answer to your question, Most people use price as a gauge for quality but more than often you will be disappointed.

For mid to high end pens I go to Exotic blanks they have grown over the years and have become a good and fast supplier for mid to high end pens.  You can also go to Smittys, CSUSA, CLassic NIbs, Silverpenparts, _Lazerlinez _or check our vendor catalog section for great suppliers and fellow pen turners.

As for plating, well the short version, Chrome and gun metal are inexpensive and durable, Rhodium and titanium are much stronger and long lasting. _Rhodium_ is a metal very similar to _platinum, sometimes people interchange the term.
24ktp gold is no good, 10ktp is better but requires more care, titanium gold is 22kt mixed with titanium, good stuff but more expensive, as for upgrade gold well if you have a 24ktp gold and need to upgrade it and most people tell you to stay away from the stuff, then .....
As for brands, most of them come from China, Daycom kits are very well made, and the only one I now that makes kits in the USA are Laserlinez and SIlver pen parts, although there might be more.


_


----------

